# Weekly mini-HERF in Hudson, WI



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Almost every Tuesday night, ScottishSmoker, a regular from the cigar shop, and myself go out for cheep burgers, beer, and cigars at Dick's Bar. The burgers are great and they are a buck! We usually meet at the cigar shop around 7, I close up at 8, then we head over there. I wanted to extend the invitation out to any BOTL/SOTL who may be in the area. You can let me know...or just show up either at the shop at 7, or meet up at Dick's a little after 8.

Hope to see ya there!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

He forget to mention that the burgers are awesome...and we always have a real good laugh, typically at my expense, which in itself is worthwhile... Oh, and most important, the bartender smokes also so you are safe from public smoke persecution


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

*Bump*

We'll be smokin' and eatin' burgers tonight if anyone is free and in the area.

Feel free to give me a call at the shop (715) 386-4030...I'll be here all day today :ss


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

*bump*

ScottishSmoker, Beagle Boy, and myself had a great time last week. Good cigars and great burgers.

I'm sure some of us will be going out again tonight...anyone who's free is welcome to come!


----------



## Lynchmeister (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Bobb, are you guys still doing this?


----------

